# Honey



## Chay (Feb 16, 2010)

Does anyone know what the aromatherapy benefits of honey is?


----------



## IanT (Feb 16, 2010)

thats a good question, not sure if it actually has any aromatherapy benefits, I think the benefits are more from direct contact with the skin. I know that it never goes bad... you could eat honey thats 1 million years old. Also its very antibacterial, it helps with allergies (for instance if you eat local honey..) because it builds antibodies of the local pollen in your body (this is also one purpose it serves for bees too, building antibodies)... 

I know you can use it to root plant cuttings... but for aromatherapy im lost..

lol


heres a cool link i found though:
http://www.benefits-of-honey.com/


----------



## Chay (Feb 18, 2010)

Honey definately has wonderful benefits. I used to use it as a base in a lot of my masques when I worked in the spa. In fact my treatment room looked more like a buffet then a spa. Honey, mushrooms, oatmeal, aloe, cactus leaf, cocoa....


----------



## southernheartsoaps (Apr 24, 2010)

Honey, like glycerin, is a moisturizer drawing moisture from the air to your skin... don't think it holds any aromatherapy benefits... it has a nice warm smell in soaps and helps to moisturize the skin. It also had healing properties and anti-bacterial qualities


----------



## Lindy (Apr 24, 2010)

Honey is not a volatile oil such as Lavender, Tea Tree or Rosemary essential oils.  It is an extremely healthy product but it is not used as part of aromatherapy......


----------

